# Glare-free high beam assistant in Xenon cars.



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys I'm trying to crack at the changes made after LCI that causes no-dazzle feature not work fully in standard cars. I probably have a lead for the cause but I need to confirm few parameters from a european car with this feature.

I know this is a long shot but PLEASE help me. This won't take longer than 5 minutes of your time. I am willing to compensate however you see fit. Thanks much!

EDIT: I've an update on the second page.


----------



## MattBianco (Sep 5, 2014)

This may help. See pages 59-61 of this thread: http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1033991&page=59

The discussion is also summarized here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=843730


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahhhhhh if only I had LEDs. I have xenon bi-lights which are adaptive. According to bmw.de, they're compatible with this feature. I don't have some of the modules that cars with LEDs have.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Ahhhhhh if only I had LEDs. I have xenon bi-lights which are adaptive. According to bmw.de, they're compatible with this feature. I don't have some of the modules that cars with LEDs have.


You need Adaptive Lights (Xenon or LED) and High-Beam Assist.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

MattBianco said:


> This may help. See pages 59-61 of this thread: http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1033991&page=59
> 
> The discussion is also summarized here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=843730


I've been able to enable High Beam Assistant via coding (contrary to some folks here who paid for it) then tried coding anti-glare. It works partially. I totally can see light going opposite directions to open up a tunnel behind the car. But somehow some other light is still casting over the preceding car. It's very slight but that sure dazzles them. Other than that I can see all dynamics of the headlights, dipping, moving all around, etc.

Please someone help. I know it's in the coding but I need a sample.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> I've been able to enable High Beam Assistant via coding (contrary to some folks here who paid for it) then tried coding anti-glare. It works partially. I totally can see light going opposite directions to open up a tunnel behind the car. But somehow some other light is still casting over the preceding car. It's very slight but that sure dazzles them. Other than that I can see all dynamics of the headlights, dipping, moving all around, etc.
> 
> Please someone help. I know it's in the coding but I need a sample.


It is VO Coding of FRM and KAFAS or FLA. Changing Individual FDL Codes would not make it work.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is VO Coding of FRM and KAFAS or FLA. Changing Individual FDL Codes would not make it work.


Shawn I've found all Kafas2, FRM variables responsible for this under these ECUs. What I need is before/after VO coding cafd files so I can compare all variables that are touched. I will write an app to compare this if necessarry.

Since I don't have 5AP (don't have LEDs), I don't have the code set there. When you guys remove that code, it somehow codes back anti-glare. So I need to know whether you had another code in FA (SA5AC) that enabled this feature and 5AP only disabled it, or removing it is the process itself of enabling glare-free. Either way I need to figure out what FRM values are being changed during VO coding.

Also opasha in the other forum mentions he needed to VO code ALL other ECUs too except engine to make this work for 2014> cars. So it's not just doing FRM and Kafas2 (all FLA coding is under here).'

I believe the problem is I'm missing parameters for Y-direction movement. Because lights separate but somehow light coming from center is casting over the preceding car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Shawn I've found all Kafas2, FRM variables responsible for this under these ECUs. What I need is before/after VO coding cafd files so I can compare all variables that are touched. I will write an app to compare this if necessarry.
> 
> Since I don't have 5AP (don't have LEDs), I don't have the code set there. When you guys remove that code, it somehow codes back anti-glare. So I need to know whether you had another code in FA that enabled this feature and 5AP only disabled it, or removing it is the process itself of enabling glare-free. Either way I need to figure out what FRM values are being changed during VO coding.
> 
> Also opasha in the other forum mentions he needed to VO code ALL other ECUs too except engine to make this work for 2014> cars. So it's not just doing FRM and Kafas2 (all FLA coding is under here).


There is no other Option in FA used in conjunction with 5AP except 5AC High Beam Assist and 524 Adaptive Xenon Lights or 552 Adaptive LED Lights.

5AP is not just for cars with LED Lights. 5AP is for cars with both 5AC High Beam Assist (HBA) and either 524 Adaptive Xenon Lights or 552 Adaptive LED Lights. You don't have 5AP, not because you don't have 552 Adaptive LED Lights, but rather because you do not have 5AC HBA.

A car with factory 5AC, 524, and 5AP need only remove 5AP and VO Code FRM and KAFAS / FLA.

If car does not have factory 5AC HBA, but has KAFAS due to having Lane Departure Warning or Speed Limit Info, then Adding 5AC to FA and VO Coding FRM and KAFAS should work, but the additional step of coding HBA to default to "on" mode would be necessary, unless new SZL stalk was retrofitted with HBA Switch.

On 2014 car, with 552 Adaptive LED Lights, there are 4 additional modules to code, 2 additional LHM and 2 TMS lighting modules, which is why Opasha states "VO code ALL other ECUs too except engine" in order to make it work"; however, while effective it is overkill, and this is not applicable to car with 524 Adaptive Xenon Lights.

If you ever want to compare codings though, a comparison tool already exists:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Shawn, shouldn't I be adding 5AC NOT 5AP? 5AC VO coding all modules probably? Then maybe add 5AP, VO code and then remove again. Since 5AP is DE-coding and removing it works for others? I can see all anti-glare parameters under Kafas and FRM but I don't know what to set them. I set the obvious ones and it works partially now. I just need to figure out the rest.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Shawn, shouldn't I be adding 5AC NOT 5AP? Since 5AP is DE-coding and removing it works for others? I can see all anti-glare parameters under Kafas and FRM but I don't know what to set them. I set the obvious ones and it works partially now. I just need to figure out the rest.


Yes, 5AC. It was a Typo, and it has been corrected, so please remove your quote of it.

You are determined on FDL Coding individual parameters when no more than VO Coding is needed.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, 5AC. It was a Typo, and it has been corrected, so please remove your quote of it.
> 
> You are determined on FDL Coding individual parameters when no more than VO Coding is needed.


Well I don't want to lose my existing FRM codings-for nothing. If I knew I would only get this feature but not others, I would be totally ok with that. Also I remember that in the past I've tried to VO code Kafas2 with 5AC and saw the most obvious paramters are not set (enabled), don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm more determined having this in out of factory Xenon AHL car.

Also how does my car know what 5AC means?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Well I don't want to lose my existing FRM codings-for nothing. If I knew I would only get this feature but not others, I would be totally ok with that. Also I remember that in the past I've tried to VO code Kafas2 with 5AC and saw the most obvious paramters are not set (enabled), don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm more determined having this in out of factory Xenon AHL car.
> 
> Also how does my car know what 5AC means?


Loosing existing FRM codings is a small price to pay. You can recode it afterwards in 5 minutes.

E-Sys knows what every Option Code is, and what individual FDL Parameters are needed to be set to support them. That is the beauty of VO Coding.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Loosing existing FRM codings is a small price to pay. You can recode it afterwards in 5 minutes.
> 
> E-Sys knows what every Option Code is, and what individual FDL Parameters are needed to be set to support them. That is the beauty of VO Coding.


I will do it tonight. So nervous  Basically I will code each and every ECU? CAn this damage anything?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> I will do it tonight. So nervous  Basically I will code each and every ECU? CAn this damage anything?


No. It is same as what your dealer does to your car after programming it.

You only need to VO Code FRM, and KAFAS / FLA. You have no other modules in your car that are affected.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. It is same as what your dealer does to your car after programming it.
> 
> You only need to VO Code FRM, and KAFAS / FLA. You have no other modules in your car that are affected.


So no TMS modules (light modules?), seems like that's what opasha had mentioned.

Anyways, I VO coded everything to be sure. It works as before unfortunately. I can see tunnel opening (right and left beams separate), high beams rotating etc fine but somehow a constant light starts shading over the preceding car. It's not high beam for sure. If that was lowered, the system works perfectly but it just doesn't. I am feeling there's more to code for xenons but for heaven's sake can't figure it out.

I've checked ISTA-D and there's an error "no message, stepless high beam assist, receiver frm transmitter kafas". So seems like kafas is sending appropriate signals but frm does't know what to do with it. If only I knew someone from europe with dazzle-free feature... This became life and death matter to me  I've to crack this. What the heck causes that soft beam over the car. It's definitely not high beam. It's almost beam between low and high, if this makes sense... Otherwise the system works flawless...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> So no TMS modules (light modules?) seems like that's what opasha mentioned.
> 
> Anyways, I VO coded everything to sure. It works as before unfortunately. I can see tunnel opening, high beams rotating etc fine but somehow a constant light is shading over the preceding car. If that was lowered, the system works perfectly but it just doesn't. I am feeling there's more to code for xenons but for heaven's sake can't figure it out.
> 
> I've checked ISTA-D and there's an error "no message, stepless high beam assist, receiver frm transmitter kafas". So seems like kafas is sending appropriate signals but frm does't know what to do with it. If only I knew someone from europe with dazzle-free feature... This became life and death matter to me  I've to crack this. What the heck causes that soft beam over the car. It's definitely not high beam. It's almost beam between low and high, if this makes sense... Otherwise the system works flawless...


Maybe check ETK and verify that FRM is same part number for car with Option 5AC HBA.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe check ETK and verify that FRM is same part number for car with Option 5AC HBA.


What's ETK?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> What's ETK?


http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/select


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/select


Ok-found footwell module: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=5A53-USA-07-2014-F10N-BMW-528i&diagId=61_3063

Doesn't seem to be specific to my car. How can I know if part numbers are different?

Does this mean someone with 5AC should check the same too or does this website list everything that can belong to a car model produced in certain date?


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Anybody help please?

I am actually curious there's even a single person with F10 in the US this working fine. I really doubt it. People are probably thinking it works fine, not noticing the slight light thrown at the preceding car and focusing other functions.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Aha! You're suggesting even though everything is set right, it's not meeting other criteria? Maybe the car type needs to be set German?
> 
> I'm currently not connected to the car but using Tokenmaster's tool, FA has this:
> 
> ...


Ok, since cars do not leave factory with FDL Coding, we know only VO Coding is needed, and proper hardware. And we know ECE cars have this working from factory, and you verified the hardware is the same. So, all that is left is to get the VO Coding correct (not withstanding your lack of factory 5AC).

So, in FA, change Typschlüssel from 5A53 to 5A51. Then repeat steps 1 and 2 above and see if you get different results.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, since cars do not leave factory with FDL Coding, we know only VO Coding is needed, and proper hardware. And we know ECE cars have this working from factory, and you verified the hardware is the same. So, all that is left is to get the VO Coding correct (not withstanding your lack of factory 5AC).
> 
> So, in FA, change Typschlüssel from 5A53 to 5A51. Then repeat steps 1 and 2 above and see if you get different results.


Fair enough but don't you think that LED folks would've needed to change this too? Isn't it bizarre BMW singles out only Xenon package owners? Since LED owners can have this without such change... Any thoughts? Maybe BMW decided this way after all since Xenon support for glare free has been added only in LCI.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Fair enough but don't you think that LED would've needed to change this too? Isn't it bizarre BMW singles out only Xenon package owners? Since LED owners can have this without such change... Any thoughts? Maybe BMW decided this way after all since Xenon support for glare free has been added only in LCI.


I am not convinced that the majority of people who have this coded truly know if it is working 100% correctly. It is possible LED owners also should change Typschlüssel to get the exact ECE Coding needed as well.

You should make a comparison of the FRM and TMS Modules VO Coded with both Typschlüssel 5A53 and 5A51, and see what if anything is different at the FDL Level.

The same could be done for KAFAS/FLA module, although I don't think the issue is in the camera itself, and I would expect way too many differences in the Camera module between U.S. and ECE to pin down any relevant FDL Codes.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not convinced that the majority of people who have this coded truly know if it is working 100% correctly. It is possible LED owners also should change Typschlüssel to get the exact ECE Coding needed as well.
> 
> You should make a comparison of the FRM and TMS Modules VO Coded with both Typschlüssel 5A53 and 5A51, and see what if anything is different at the FDL Level.
> 
> The same could be done for KAFAS/FLA module, although I don't think the issue is in the camera itself, and I would expect way too many differences in the Camera module between U.S. and ECE to pin down any relevant FDL Codes.


:thumbup: I'll try today and report back. If it works, I'll send you a gift


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> :thumbup: I'll try today and report back. If it works, I'll send you a gift


Good luck.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Unfortunately I've sad news... Yes the problem is all about the country variant. There's a parameter in TMS BIX_KL_VERBAUT which activates the shutter. There're two parameter values : Verbau_BIX_Klappe and Verbau_Walze_00 

Verbau Walze is what European variant uses. Walze means "roller" in English, which is actually the thing that creates the tunnel effect. "Klappe" is the flap or shutter that turns high beams on or off (less dynamic from what I understood).

As soon as I set it to "Walze" I get three malfunction errors. Adaptive headlight malfunction, vertical adjustment malfunction and light malfunction. Unfortunately, I couldn't resolve the issue. I know I'm close than before but currently stuck. I also country coded FRM and KAFAS, to my surprise it didn't change much. The biggest change was in TMS. (It actually makes Xenons even brighter and change the color temp to whiter.)

I'm very disappointed unfortunately. I don't understand why this setting causes these errors. Errors don't clear after restarting the car.

Shawn any suggestions? Leaving the car overnight? Country coding all other modules too? IT seemed like the error was specific to the headlight module. Maybe the hardware is really different? (I've gotten a hold of BMW technical documentation of glare-free HBA but no HW difference is mentioned there)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> Unfortunately I've sad news... Yes the problem is all about the country variant. There's a parameter in TMS BIX_KL_VERBAUT which activates the shutter. There're two parameter values : Verbau_BIX_Klappe and Verbau_Walze_00
> 
> Verbau Walze is what European variant uses. Walze means "roller" in English, which is actually the thing that creates the tunnel effect. "Klappe" is the flap or shutter that turns high beams on or off (less dynamic from what I understood).
> 
> ...


You definitely need to verify the TMS modules are the same.

It could be after ECE Coding the system needs alignment / calibration procedure.

I would have tried to clear the errors with Tool32 though, and see if they went away or were persistent.

I would NOT Code whole car for ECE, especially not Kombi and NBT.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You definitely need to verify the TMS modules are the same.
> 
> It could be after ECE Coding the system needs alignment / calibration procedure.
> 
> ...


I cleared error codes with ISTA-D and they come back. So I know they're there for good.

Can I do the calibration process from ISTA-P? I've indeed seen errors in ISTA-D that calibration was needed.

I also read here that someone has gotten error messages after coding TMS module. However he couldn't reset them (mine did fine). He is mentioning he took it to dealer and then he compared cafd files. It was DSC module that was changed not TMS. So I'm assuming another module is causing the errors in TMS.

Also why wouldn't you recommend coding the whole car? Can I not always change the variant back to old value and re-code everything to default them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowyman said:


> I cleared error codes with ISTA-D and they come back. So I know they're there for good.
> 
> Can I do the calibration process from ISTA-P? I've indeed seen errors in ISTA-D that calibration was needed.
> 
> ...


I am not sure where the Calibration procedure is. I have never done it.

If you are going to change them back to U.S. coding, then sure, you can code other ECU's for ECE for testing purposes as well.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure where the Calibration procedure is. I have never done it.
> 
> If you are going to change them back to U.S. coding, then sure, you can code other ECU's for ECE for testing purposes as well.


Great, this is what I'll try tomorrow. If that doesn't work,I'll need to investigate about the calibration process. Apparently this is automatically done as ISTA-D is suggesting me to run some type of a wizard for this.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> Great, this is what I'll try tomorrow. If that doesn't work,I'll need to investigate about the calibration process. Apparently this is automatically done as ISTA-D is suggesting me to run some type of a wizard for this.


BTW how do you could country on the ECU ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mvaccaro said:


> BTW how do you could country on the ECU ?


Chnage FA Typschlüssel.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Mine is MY13(pre-LCI) F30 with lighting package(adaptive xenon) but no tech package nor Nav, and no auto high beam(5AC). So can 5AC be coded on F30 without any hardware upgrade(e.g. sensors)?

So can F30 with adaptive xenon have 5AC coded, and then remove 5AP(no-dazzle decode) and 8S4(variable light decode) to get full variable light distrbution plus anti-glare high beam?


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why are you back to FDL Coding again?
> 
> With S8S4A and S5APA removed from FA, the process should simply be to VO Code as follows:
> 
> ...


Shawn,

I'm working on a F15 and it does not have the FRM module. Do you think the anti dazzle settings from FRM on other cars is covered in the BDC_body for the F15?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2014_F15 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I'm working on a F15 and it does not have the FRM module. Do you think the anti dazzle settings from FRM on other cars is covered in the BDC_body for the F15?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


Yes. BDC has ZGW, FEM, REM, SZL, IHKA, TCB, CAS, and JBBF Combined.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any update on this? I'd really like to sort out the roller issue.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Have been doing some research. Found this:

TMS > licht_basis_system > tms_variantenkennung: Mine is set to "F10_F11_F18_AHL_SEA" but there is a "F10_F11_F18_AHL_ECE" option as well.

Interetingly certain values are already set to ECE.

sm_daten_walze > wlz_ohne_anschl_ref_edge: f10_xen_ece


Btw, I was looking at the anti-glare high beam technical document posted on the other thread and noticed that it repeatedly mentions FRM or FEM or BDC controlling the headlights. That could be the missing piece. Since the information flow between modules is as follows:
KAFAS > ZGM > FRM > TMS

and the documentation says FRM or FEM or BDC, so we might as well VO code ZGM, FEM and BDC. These are the ones that haven't been VO coded before. What do you think?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> ...Btw, I was looking at the anti-glare high beam technical document posted on the other thread and noticed that it repeatedly mentions FRM or FEM or BDC controlling the headlights. That could be the missing piece. Since the information flow between modules is as follows:
> KAFAS > ZGM > FRM > TMS
> 
> and the documentation says FRM or FEM or BDC, so we might as well VO code ZGM, FEM and BDC. These are the ones that haven't been VO coded before. What do you think?


I have posted on several threads to VO Code FRM/FEM/BDC, KAFAS/FLA, both TMS modules, and both LHM Modules.

ZGW has no CAFD, thus it is not Codeable.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have posted on several threads to VO Code FRM/FEM/BDC, KAFAS/FLA, both TMS modules, and both LHM Modules.
> 
> ZGW has no CAFD, thus it is not Codeable.


Just so we're on the same page. I do have the Anti-glare high-beam working but after discussion with shadowyman, I'm quite confident that, at-least, on my 2014 LCI F10 with Xenon headlights the anti-glare feature is not 100% functional. While, I do see the beams splitting there is a "roller" which cuts of high-beam to the tunnel being created. Without the roller there is high-beam light "leakage" and I do see it when I'm driving behind another car i.e. the light reflecting from the car in front increases when the anti-glare high beam is activated and decreases as soon as the feature deactivates. *Another sign is that the tunnel being created is Not as sharp as the euro ones. In euro version, it's almost like a dark box, whereas with ours, it's a case of two headlamps pointing away from each other.*

Having said all of this, I just realized that I never VO coded my TMS modules. It'll be really strange if 90% of the anti-glare feature was working all that time without VO coding TMS modules. I think shadowyman did VO code his TMS modules, but he is seeing the same issue as I am, so that's probably not the issue here.

shawn, do you have this feature enabled in your car? Do you see a sharp tunnel being created?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> Just so we're on the same page. I do have the Anti-glare high-beam working but after discussion with shadowyman, I'm quite confident that, at-least, on my 2014 LCI F10 with Xenon headlights the anti-glare feature is not 100% functional. While, I do see the beams splitting there is a "roller" which cuts of high-beam to the tunnel being created. Without the roller there is high-beam light "leakage" and I do see it when I'm driving behind another car i.e. the light reflecting from the car in front increases when the anti-glare high beam is activated and decreases as soon as the feature deactivates. *Another sign is that the tunnel being created is Not as sharp as the euro ones. In euro version, it's almost like a dark box, whereas with ours, it's a case of two headlamps pointing away from each other.*
> 
> Having said all of this, I just realized that I never VO coded my TMS modules. It'll be really strange if 90% of the anti-glare feature was working all that time without VO coding TMS modules. I think shadowyman did VO code his TMS modules, but he is seeing the same issue as I am, so that's probably not the issue here.
> 
> shawn, do you have this feature enabled in your car? Do you see a sharp tunnel being created?


I am very familiar with the issue, and worked extensively with shadowyman to try and get his working 100% including ECE Coding of his TMS Modules.

That said, I can't personally test any of this because my 2011 F10 does not have KAFAS nor FLA module, and since it is pre-LCI, it would have no TMS Modules either as TMS functions were built into FRM back then.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am very familiar with the issue, and worked extensively with shadowyman to try and get his working 100% including ECE Coding of his TMS Modules.


so did you get it working 100% on shadowyman's car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> so did you get it working 100% on shadowyman's car?


Not according to him. But a comparison of the TMS Codings with ECE Coding and U.S. Coding showed differences.

Scroll back to Post 46# in this Thread where he details his findings:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9148783&postcount=46


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not according to him. But a comparison of the TMS Codings with ECE Coding and U.S. Coding showed differences.
> 
> Scroll back to Post 46# in this Thread where he details his findings:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9148783&postcount=46


Yea, I already read it. I just got the impression from your earlier post that you guys figured it out. Btw, do you know anyone with Xenons in US who has this feature working fully?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> Yea, I already read it. I just got the impression from your earlier post that you guys figured it out. Btw, do you know anyone with Xenons in US who has this feature working fully?


Ask a dozen people with it coded, and they will tell you that it is, but whether it actually is or not is unknown to me.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> *Another sign is that the tunnel being created is Not as sharp as the euro ones. In euro version, it's almost like a dark box, whereas with ours, it's a case of two headlamps pointing away from each other.*


Is there a video that clearly demonstrates the European xenon anti-glare HBA working as described? I saw the video you posted for a LED anti-glare HBA being tested in foggy condition.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ask a dozen people with it coded, and they will tell you that it is, but weather it actually is or not is unknown to me.


I went ahead and VO coded ICM module as well - threw a bunch of warnings but went away after turning off the car. Also changed the tms_variantenkennung to ECE. That didn't throw any warnings. I'll try out at night and see if it made any difference.

Btw, in the videos posted online of 8S4 before/after. The left headlight moves towards left after turning it on. However, on my car I'm not seeing that - the lights just move down and then up - that's it. I checked FA and 8S4 is definitely Not there and I recall VO coding KAFAS & FRM last year when I was enabling anti-glare HBA. I'd rather not blindly VO these modules again and lose all my coding. Is there a way to check VO coding for a particular module?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

ktula said:


> Is there a video that clearly demonstrates the European xenon anti-glare HBA working as described? I saw the video you posted for a LED anti-glare HBA being tested in foggy condition.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOSLMs5Pma8

Watch this video from 0:35. Note that the projection module is Hella Bi-Xenon, which I believe is the one BMW is using. Also, note that there is a "roller" with pre-defined contours on it that "should be" engaged to create a sharply defined tunnel. Basically, the Anti-Glare feature is a combination of two actions

1. Headlights beams physically splitting i.e. pointing away from the center-forward direction to light-up the area towards the outside.

2. Roller kicks in, which blocks any light from being projected to the car in front. That's why you'll notice in the video the tunnel created is really sharp.

There is a possibility that in F30 models the coding is different and merely VO coding the FLA & FEM_BODY enables full anti-glare feature. You can easily test this by:

1. Have someone drive in front of you on a dark road - to make the test easier, you can obviously goto a highway as well.
2. As you're driving behind them, you'll notice that everytime the anti-glare feature kicks in, the light reflecting off of paint of the car in front will increase. When the feature turns off, the light reflecting will decrease. So the light beam is being split and not directly aimed at the car in front, However, the step 2 I mentioned earlier where the roller is used to mask any light leakage. That is Not being engaged, causing some extra light to being projected to the car in front.

The light being leaked isn't enough compared with flashing someone so most people probably aren't annoyed by it. But obviously this is a handicapped version of the full anti-glare feature.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOSLMs5Pma8
> 
> Watch this video from 0:35. Note that the projection module is Hella Bi-Xenon, which I believe is the one BMW is using. Also, note that there is a "roller" with pre-defined contours on it that "should be" engaged to create a sharply defined tunnel. Basically, the Anti-Glare feature is a combination of two actions
> 
> ...


I was hoping for a video from an actual BMW owner with xenon anti-glare HBA. But regardless, if you look at the video starting at 2:00 when they are comparing glare-free high beam (top) versus without glare-free high beam (bottom), the preceding car is brighter. That tells me some of the "undesirable" light from the glare-free high beam is still hitting the back of the car. So in that sense, our coded "glare-free" high beam is working just like the video.

I think the only way to see if the roller exists in our system is to test it on a foggy night. One of these nights, i'll test this with my buddy. I'll mount a camera on his back window facing backward while i mount another camera under my windshield facing forward.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> Btw, in the videos posted online of 8S4 before/after. The left headlight moves towards left after turning it on. However, on my car I'm not seeing that - the lights just move down and then up - that's it. I checked FA and 8S4 is definitely Not there and I recall VO coding KAFAS & FRM last year when I was enabling anti-glare HBA. I'd rather not blindly VO these modules again and lose all my coding. Is there a way to check VO coding for a particular module?


Did you turn start the engine for that test? If i just turn on the ignition but not the engine, the left headlight does not move toward left.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

ktula said:


> Did you turn start the engine for that test? If i just turn on the ignition but not the engine, the left headlight does not move toward left.


No, I tested it with engine off. I just tried it with engine running and it does move towards the left.

In another hour or so, I'll see if VO coded TMS modules and changing TMS module identification to ECE (from SEA) made any difference. Will update...


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just did a test run with two US BMWs with Xenons headlights and Anti-glare coding (as posted on this forum). One car was a LCI F10 (5-series) other LCI F01 (7-series). *In short: Anti-Glare is Glaring other road users!*

In first run, I (in F10) was behind the other car (F01) and noticed the typical Anti-glare function enable i.e. left high-beam was turned off while right high-beam was On and pointed outwards. I asked the guy in front and he said that he was noticing glare. Then I kept increasing the distance between the cars until both high-beams turned On. Although, both beams were pointed outwards, the guy in front still reported glare.

Then I got in the front to see how much glare actually is there. The guy in F01 repeated the same procedure, first he was behind me somewhat closely (one high beam on) and then he increased distance (both high beams on). To be honest, both times it felt like his high-beams were directly aimed at me. I was being glared pretty thoroughly - and that's with the Auto-dimming rear-view mirror. At one point, I quickly turned back to see how much actual "glare" was there and it was a LOT! There is no way this is slight light leakage that some guys think it is. It's pretty bad guys!

I'm going to turn off the Anti-Glare feature for now and only leave the basic HBA enabled unless someone figures this out.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> Just did a test run with two US BMWs with Xenons headlights and Anti-glare coding (as posted on this forum). One car was a LCI F10 (5-series) other LCI F01 (7-series). *In short: Anti-Glare is Glaring other road users!*
> 
> In first run, I (in F10) was behind the other car (F01) and noticed the typical Anti-glare function enable i.e. left high-beam was turned off while right high-beam was On and pointed outwards. I asked the guy in front and he said that he was noticing glare. Then I kept increasing the distance between the cars until both high-beams turned On. Although, both beams were pointed outwards, the guy in front still reported glare.
> 
> ...


Did you also test with the normal high beam engaged to determine the difference in glare? I think there's a huge difference between the anti-glare high beam and the normal high beam. But you may be right. Our coded "anti-glare" high beam is not glare-free.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

ktula said:


> Did you also test with the normal high beam engaged to determine the difference in glare? I think there's a huge difference between the anti-glare high beam and the normal high beam. But you may be right. Our coded "anti-glare" high beam is not glare-free.


Didn't cross my mind. I guess I was too disappointed to realize that I've been basically dazzling other road users all that time. As to the there being a huge difference, I don't think so, it was reeeaaallyy bright. Can't imagine how many people cursed at me for driving like this 

Can you try this test with your F30 as well? Maybe the coding works in F30, since it has different ECUs involved.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAKqXk3wXbo

1:38. This is an excellent example of a tunnel being created using some sort of cutoff mechanism/roller in front of the headlamps. Notice how defined the tunnel is and that there is no high-beam leakage.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I pretty much gave up on this. Since I don't know any European cars with xenons and this feature is enabled out of factory, it's really hard to say why this is not working for us. I know that changing car origin to European sets this value to Walze but doing so in our cars cause a fatal error. At the same time I also know American LED cars have this also set to Walze but no issues are there. So it's either American xenons don't have these mechanical piece of hardware or some other setting in TMS actually disables the error checking mechanism. Because I've noticed there are many changes in TMS between LED and xenon, I can't really single out which parameter this can be. Unfortunately I can't do this alone without some guidance from someone who is better at understanding the technology behind and the parameters needed. I just wanted everyone to know unles you have LED package, this is not working for you.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just throwin ideas out there, maybe helps


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have F80 with kafas, xenons, advance driving assistance. Waiting on SZL to install and try my luck. I dont know if you have same hardware, but I'll help as much as I can ( with my limited knowledge). Let me know. Remember, you will need to hold my hand if you want me to find any coding in E-sys, until I get more familiar with terminology.


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

Is it possible to get this no-dazzle HBA to work in my car by coding? I have added 5AC to my VO and managed to get HBA working but it is only on-off type. My car is 2011 F11 ECE and factory fitted LDW, SLI and adaptive headlights.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^ yes


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

Motorboat411 said:


> ^^^ yes


Ok  but how? Can't find any parameters which would point to no-dazzle functionality..


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

sampel said:


> Is it possible to get this no-dazzle HBA to work in my car by coding? I have added 5AC to my VO and managed to get HBA working but it is only on-off type. My car is 2011 F11 ECE and factory fitted LDW, SLI and adaptive headlights.


I am actually not sure your headlights can support glare-free HBA. According to the Wikipedia article titled "Headlamp":

The first mechanically-controlled (non-LED) GFHB was the Dynamic Light Assist package introduced in 2010 on the Volkswagen Touareg, Phaeton and Passat. In 2012, the facelift Lexus LS (XF40) introduced an identical Bi-Xenon system: the Adaptive High-Beam System.​
The F11 was introduced in 2009 as a 2010 model, so probably the headlights did not get revised until the LCI.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

just realized your car is a 2011...sorry, your car probably doesn't support this feature.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

There's definitely something bothering me with this after coding. It does definitely work, however after the coding, low beams are less brighter. I compared it with another 4 series LED next to each other, and mine was slightly softer. I had noticed the same but had chalked it up to being mistaken. I believe this has something to do with ECE standards. Not sure if we can increase the ouput and still keep the feature.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> There's definitely something bothering me with this after coding. It does definitely work, however after the coding, low beams are less brighter. I compared it with another 4 series LED next to each other, and mine was slightly softer. I had noticed the same but had chalked it up to being mistaken. I believe this has something to do with ECE standards. Not sure if we can increase the ouput and still keep the feature.


You are hijacking your own thread


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

I tried to change SENSITIVITY_OF_HEADLIGHT_DETECTION value lower, 00 64 --> 00 32, but didn't notice much difference. Is there only some acceptable values to that or should it be like 0x64 = 100% and 0x32 = 50% and so on.. What is that '00' preceding '64'? Is that changeable? Now I see UNKNOWN value 00 32.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

sampel said:


> I tried to change SENSITIVITY_OF_HEADLIGHT_DETECTION value lower, 00 64 --> 00 32, but didn't notice much difference. Is there only some acceptable values to that or should it be like 0x64 = 100% and 0x32 = 50% and so on.. What is that '00' preceding '64'? Is that changeable? Now I see UNKNOWN value 00 32.


You can change both bytes of the Werte.

The fact that you see "Unknown" after editing the Werte to (00, 32) simply means that the new value is not one of the named values that BMW uses for VO coding.

In fact, there is one and only value that BMW uses at the factory for each of the sensitivity parameters (AMBIENT_LIGHT_MEASUREMENT_VILLAGE_DET, STREET_LIGHT_DETECTION, SENS_TAILLIGHT_DETECTION, SENS_HEADLIGHT_DETECTION), with the exception of the first one.

For AMBIENT_LIGHT_MEASUREMENT_VILLAGE_DET, BMW uses (00, 6E) for cars going to US or China and (00, 00) for cars going to the rest of the world. My guess is that this has to do with the European regulation that prohibits the use of high beams in urban centers with street lighting.


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> You can change both bytes of the Werte.


Ok, but what is the meaning of the first byte? I understood that the second byte is value (%) of sensitivity in hex. Default value 0x64 = 100% ?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

sampel said:


> Ok, but what is the meaning of the first byte? I understood that the second byte is value (%) of sensitivity in hex. Default value 0x64 = 100% ?


I have not played with it to confirm, but the two bytes could simply represent the camera sensitivity in two different modes, e.g., when HBA is not active (first byte) and when it is (second byte).

There is a low sensitivity mode for the KAFAS camera that is apparently there to meet US regulations. With the engine on, vehicle stopped and light switch to the off (0) position, the mode is activated by pushing the turn signal stalk forward and holding it there for 15 seconds. This produces a Check Control message stating "Reduced sensitivity mode activated. This mode may blind oncoming traffic". If HUD is on, a warning appears there as well. This is the only sensitivity setting I have tried playing with and it noticeably increases the reaction time of the camera to other traffic, although I do not know what percentage sensitivity value it corresponds to.

Since the part number for the camera is the same for Euro and US cars, this mode should be on Euro cars as well and it is enabled by setting ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE to "sensitivity_changeable" (which is the default US setting).


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

I'm curious if it's possible to code the car to enable the left/right anti-dazzle feature (partially disable high beams to avoid oncoming traffic when no one is in front of you) but disable the tunneling function (turn off high beams when a car is detected in front, as it typically does without the no-dazzle feature/5AP coded).

Someone reported that their car acted that way when they tried to code anti-dazzle. If we knew how to do it, it might be a way to more fully utilize the potential of the US bi-xenons. Has anyone dug into the FDL options that get coded when 5AP is removed? 

When I was driving home on dark roads from a ski trip, I really didn't feel like I needed high beams on when there was a car in front anyway. I only wanted more light when the road ahead of me was dark, and it would be nice not to lose it all when there's a car coming the other way, which was a lot more common.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djrobx said:


> I'm curious if it's possible to code the car to enable the left/right anti-dazzle feature (partially disable high beams to avoid oncoming traffic when no one is in front of you) but disable the tunneling function (turn off high beams when a car is detected in front, as it typically does without the no-dazzle feature/5AP coded).
> 
> Someone reported that their car acted that way when they tried to code anti-dazzle. If we knew how to do it, it might be a way to more fully utilize the potential of the US bi-xenons. Has anyone dug into the FDL options that get coded when 5AP is removed?
> 
> When I was driving home on dark roads from a ski trip, I really didn't feel like I needed high beams on when there was a car in front anyway. I only wanted more light when the road ahead of me was dark, and it would be nice not to lose it all when there's a car coming the other way, which was a lot more common.


I am not sure I understand what you are looking for, as the tunneling function is the same as anti-dazzle.

If you have High Beam Assistant on your car (option code 5AC), you should have the "dumbed down" US HBA functionality. In this case, the "no-dazzle" feature will not be active, but your high beams will turn on/off automatically, so that they will be on when there are no other cars around (which seems to be what you want).

If you do not have HBA but do have the required camera, you can enable the US HBA functionality by retrofitting the SZL stalk with the HBA button (there is a thread on this retrofit).


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

If I understand him correctly, he is talking about two aspects of the Anti-glare feature:

1. When there is no on-coming car and both high-beams are ON, albeit creating a tunnel for the car in front of you.
2. When there is a car on your left and only one headlight goes in high-beam mode.

I think he wants to know if it's possible to enable only the 1st one?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

But he also said he has Xenons, so I assume he knows from the other posts in this thread that his headlights cannot be coded to create a tunnel for a preceding or oncoming car. :dunno:


----------



## Zib (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,

Not sure to understand everything correctly due to my english level... but I can tell you that I have a F36 with Xenon bulbs and the following options:

5AC AUTOM. HIGH-BEAM HEADLIGHTS CONTROL 
522 XENON LIGHT 
524 ADAPTIVE HEADLIGHTS 

I can confirm that both headlights are independent, when crossing an oncoming car the left one changes to low-beam mode while the right one stays on high-beam mode. A tunnel is also created when I have a preceding car.

If it is what you are looking for, tell me which cafd file you want

Zib


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I just activate 5AC in my F26 comes with kafas2 and Standard Xenon. only i change SZL, and recode, work fine.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Folks, as far as the adaptive Xenons *fitted to US cars* are concerned, the inability to "tunnel" is a hardware issue, not a coding issue. The Xenons fitted to US cars lack the shutter (walze) that is used to create the tunnel on Xenons headlamps. A few months ago, @MarkoM3 took out and disassembled the Xenons headlamps on his brand new M3 in order to confirm this (link). The adaptive Xenons on European cars "tunnel" just fine.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ruben_17non said:


> I just activate 5AC in my F26 comes with kafas2 and Standard Xenon. only i change SZL, and recode, work fine.


It depends on what you mean by they "work fine": I assume they just turn on/off, but do not have the anti-dazzle feature (aka the tunnel).


----------



## Zib (Oct 15, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Folks, as far as the adaptive Xenons *fitted to US cars* are concerned, the inability to "tunnel" is a hardware issue, not a coding issue. The Xenons fitted to US cars lack the shutter (walze) that is used to create the tunnel on Xenons headlamps. A few months ago, @MarkoM3 took out and disassembled the Xenons headlamps on his brand new M3 in order to confirm this (link). The adaptive Xenons on European cars "tunnel" just fine.


Thanks for the explainations. I don't understand why this is not available in the US as it from my point of view one of the best safety idea while driving at night. This is just magic and efficient.

Zib


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Zib said:


> Thanks for the explainations. I don't understand why this is not available in the US as it from my point of view one of the best safety idea while driving at night. This is just magic and efficient.
> 
> Zib


This is due to compliance with outdated US regulations that allow car headlights to have only one low beam light pattern and one high beam light pattern, thus ruling out variable light distribution and no-glare high beams. Audi petitioned a few years ago to have the regulation changed and the US Department of Transportation started some preliminary investigation on this issue and then set it aside.

I fully agree with you that it is a shame to miss this feature. And it is going to be even better with the next generation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL3LSV3T4f4


----------



## Zib (Oct 15, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> I fully agree with you that it is a shame to miss this feature. And it is going to be even better with the next generation.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL3LSV3T4f4


That's really impressive !


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Zib said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not sure to understand everything correctly due to my english level... but I can tell you that I have a F36 with Xenon bulbs and the following options:
> 
> ...


I have Xenon Adaptive Lights and Kafas (not Kafas2)
I added 5AC to FA, I VO coded FRM and KAFAS, the HBA is working properly, but no glare-free. Should I do something else ?

Zib could you provide yours CAF's files for FRM and KAFAS please ? Thanks!


----------

